# Old Schwinn Varsity...What do I do?



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

I just picked up an Schwinn Varsity that I am going to make into a rain/winter bike, but I don't know what I can do to it. 
I don't know if..
1. Can I get a longer quill stem?
2. Make the seapost and wheels "quick-release"?
3. Where can I get new brake pads, etc...?
4. Can I adjust the height of the stem thing? 
5. How do I polish off the surface rust on the fenders?
6. It weighs >40, can I add some more gears in the back so I don't die going up a hill?
7. What are things that I could change out? Such as handlebars or seat post? Do I want to change these?

Any advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

*None of the above!*

That thing is 100% original! Don't change anything. Polish it up with wax, chrome polish and aluminum polish and leave it stock. If you want a lighter bike, pick up something a little newer. There are plenty of inexpensive modern road bikes available new and used.
That Varsity is a classic (and exactly like the one I had as a kid in 1973). I wish I had your bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

Yep, Polish it up and you have a 40lb bike that *may* be worth $100.

I flip bikes in a college town, and I avoid Varsity's as I do Sears/JCPenny/Wards bikes.

Impossible to find a dif stem.

Oxalic acid for the rust, any cheap brake pads will work from the LBS, QR, best to find a higher end Schwinn, may be tough.

Bottom line, not worth it, IMO.


----------



## zipper26 (Feb 5, 2007)

I agree. Keep her stock. Classics like this just need a good polishin'/new tape etc. I too rode one just like that as a young teen and I would be stoked to find one as nice as yours!. Have fun on 'er and all that heft will make you a much stronger rider...


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

Keep it original as the others have suggested.

The stem may be raised higher if it is not at the max point, usually noted by an etched line or arrow on the stem.

Swap out the old brake pads, they are probably dried up and inferior to today's pad compounds. Most modern pads should fit. I recently put some new Tektro pads on an old Bianchi folding bike with similar brakes.

Check the tires. If the rubber is cracking, get a new set. Not sure if those are 27" or 700c tires. But get a basic set of tires from Performance for under $15 each. 

Don't put to much money into it, just enough to get it running smoothly and safely. 

Enjoy!


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks guys, for the advice. Like I said, this will just be a winter/ rain cruiser. I have Look 585 which is my mainstay. 
I think I will just try to get it to fit as best as I can with adjustments. Might get it re-cabled and make it mech. sound. Do you guys think I should put clipless pedals on it so I can use my shoes? Or just put on some old school cages?

They guy was actually selling three bikes. Another one of these, and a Continental. The one I got was the best of the three. My buddy bought the other two and we'll flip 'em or something. Got 'em all for $200.00. I am torn between this one and the Continental, but that one needs more work. Plus it's brown, and we all know brown is the slowest color...
Thanks again.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

zipper26 said:


> I agree. Keep her stock. Classics like this just need a good polishin'/new *tape* etc


Hello? Didja see that it's got the original green tape?!

Keep the tape! That's where the value is.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

So what do I do if I'm out on a ride and I get a flat? Am I supposed to carry a big 'ol wrench?
Would I have to change wheels if I wanted quick release?



> Keep the tape! That's where the value is.


Hey neighbor, are you serious on that?


----------



## Le Wrench (May 12, 2009)

A photo of your 585 next to this Varsity would for a good pic. Such a huge gap in time and performance.


----------



## saddle tramp (Feb 22, 2006)

I owned that same bike since '74 when my high school schnutzee bought it for me. I loved that bike and put well over 100k on it easy. Been in a few bad wrecks with it and eventually found a cracked weld in 2000. The only thing I have left is the headtube badge.

Campus Green, I loved that bike.

Thanks for sharing the pic. She's looks to be in incredible shape!


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

maximum7 said:


> So what do I do if I'm out on a ride and I get a flat? Am I supposed to carry a big 'ol wrench?
> Would I have to change wheels if I wanted quick release?


You would have to change wheels to get quick release. You will have to carry a wrench.


----------



## David Kirk (Mar 6, 2005)

You may have trouble finding some replacement items for this bike. As I recall from my bike shop days this bike, like many Schwinns of that era, uses many Schwinn specific parts. I think you'd find that the stem diameter is a bit different than the industry norm and that the tires are 27 x 1 1/4" S - meaning it's a Schwinn specific size that was available only to Schwinn dealers. Look at the tires to see what size they are and if there is an "S" mixed in with the size designation it's a Schwinn tire.

Cool old bike.

Dave


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

I hate to disagree with Dave Kirk, but this is one thing I've had recent experience with.

The tires are normal sized on the 27" Schwinn's, though they are non-hooked steel rims. 70lbs is about all you can get in them before they blow off. 26" Schwinn's use a special sized tire. The stem is another matter. Dave is correct, it's a different size. Harris Cyclery still has tall stems in stock. They will set you back abot 25% of the worth of the bike.

They are practically indestrucatble. Carry a 6" adjustable wrench with you, or look for QR wheels off any 27" bike, alloy is better for stopping purposes.

From a collector's standpoint, any bike that they made millions of is not considered 'rare'. Put comfy bar tape on it, right over the riped up green.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

maximum7 said:


> I think I will just try to get it to fit as best as I can with adjustments. Might get it re-cabled and make it mech. sound. Do you guys think I should put clipless pedals on it so I can use my shoes? Or just put on some old school cages?
> 
> 
> Thanks again.


Yes, do the first two things, get it to fit best you can, get new cables, pads, tires. No, do not put clipless pedals on it. Since it is going to be a beater bike, it's good to be able to jump on it and go with any shoes you are wearing at the time. Have fun with it.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

The cranks *may* not take modern pedals. Check first.


----------



## brujenn (Nov 26, 2007)

*No!*



maximum7 said:


> Hey neighbor, are you serious on that?


It was just amusing to see that old bar tape, as if it was 1973 again, and that someone had just put some masking tape over a spot of road rash on the bars.

Where in the 'couve are you? I'm near the top of Ellsworth, which is the road you climb north across I-14 after you come back from Oregon on the 205 bridge.


----------

